

Someone Recorded Crickets then Slowed Down the Track, And It Sounds Like a Choir - johnny99
http://truthseekerdaily.com/2013/11/someone-recorded-crickets-then-slowed-down-the-track-and-it-sounds-like-humans-singing/

======
johnny99
The Robbie Robertson album came out in 1994, this in 1992--Robertson credits
the creator of the cricket record. A number of Amazon commenters mention it,
for whatever that's worth: [http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Chorus-Crickets-Jim-
Wilson/produc...](http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Chorus-Crickets-Jim-
Wilson/product-
reviews/1932192077/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1)

------
hackernewsfan
Looks like a hoax, this is the original
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ytg60AwOE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ytg60AwOE)

